# Diffusion contenue iphone sur TV



## Jmsud (16 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Nouveau sur iphone aprés quasi 7 ans sur nexus en android pur, je viens de sauter le pas et de commander mon 1er iphone (iphone 7 argent 32go).
je suis donc un réel profane dans le monde Apple et heu .... pas vraiment un cador en général dans ces domaines. Donc dans ma future "vie d'avant", j'utilisais une chromecast pour diffuser le contenu de mon tel ou pour caster mon écran sur ma TV. J'imagine, qu'il y a un équivalent ou une méthode pour l'iphone... Merci d'avance pour toutes infos à ce sujet
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Larme (16 Septembre 2016)

Youtube.app sur iOS supporte le ChromeCast.
Il s'agit après d'avoir une application qui va bien. ChromeCast ne semble pas supporter AirPlay par contre (qui lui permet aussi de recopier aussi les écrans hors d'une app).
Après, il reste la possibilité d'un cable.


----------



## jmaubert (16 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
La chrome cast est compatible avec l'iphone. Tu peux télécharger l'application sur l'appstore. Je m'en sers pour regarder netflix ( entre autres ) sur ma télé.


----------



## Jmsud (16 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide ..et Airplay fonctionne comment ? c'est un logiciel, une clés comme la chromecast ?


----------



## jmaubert (16 Septembre 2016)

De rien ! Pour Airplay, je ne sais pas trop. Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2016)

Jmsud a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse rapide ..et Airplay fonctionne comment ? c'est un logiciel, une clés comme la chromecast ?



C'est juste une fonctionnalité des OS Mac et iPhone/iPad qui permet de diffuser sur un autre écran le contenu de son appareil.

Sur Mac il y a plusieurs options, iTunes, sites de vidéos (Youtube par exemple),... À chaque fois, il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton ad hoc et de sélectionner la source de destination du contenu.

Sur iPhone, il suffit de faire glisser son doigt du bas de l'écran vers le haut pour afficher le centre de contrôle.







Ensuite toucher l'icône Airplay et sélectionner la source de destination du contenu.


----------



## Jmsud (17 Septembre 2016)

Merci...  Super clair... Beaucoup de tv sont compatibles airplay ? 
Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2016)

Jmsud a dit:


> Merci...  Super clair... Beaucoup de tv sont compatibles airplay ?
> Bon week-end à tous



À mon avis, aucune.

Mais il y a dans le catalogue des produits Apple de quoi pallier ce manque, notamment l'Apple TV.


----------



## jaykew (18 Septembre 2016)

Si tu investis dans une Apple TV, (que tu branches à ton poste télé via un câble HDMI), c'est simple comme bonjour. 

Tu allumes l'Apple TV et la télé, puis sur ton ordi (un Mac, je suppose?) en haut de ton écran tu cliques sur le bouton AirPlay, et le contenu de ton ordi apparaît tel quel sur ton écran de télé.


----------



## Jmsud (19 Septembre 2016)

super merci à tous et bonne semaine


----------



## ikkkkky (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Petite question, avant, sur l'iphone, je pouvais diffuser sur l'apple tv depuis mon iphone sans que ca ne s'affiche sur l'iphone justement. Du coup, la qualité était meilleure et surtout je pouvais naviguer sur le téléphone en même temps sans que ca n'influe sur la diffusion sur la télé.

Maintenant, a chaque fois, on ne me propose que la "recopie", du coup, la qualité est moins bonne et si je touche l'iphone, tout se voit sur la télé (je peux plus diffuser et regarder mes messages en même temps)... ce qui est gênant.

Comment y remédier ?

Merci


----------

